# Multi-Revolution??



## mad jax (17. September 2011)

Fischen mit der Multi wie mit einer Stationärrolle...warum nicht?

Hier zu sehen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imp9MKNpArk

....hmmm...|kopfkrat


----------



## Fun Fisher (17. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Kurze Frage, wozu brauche ich denn dann noch eine Multi? Dann kann ich auch eine Stationärrolle nehmen...?!;+


----------



## mad jax (17. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ich denke den Umstieg schaffen nur wenige.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ist doch genau richtig #6, die Rolle muss unter der Rute im stabilen Kippzustand hängen!
Bleibt trotzdem eine Multirolle mit den Vorteilen des direkten Antriebes und Spulenwurfbremse usw.

@mad jax
hast Video selber gemacht?


----------



## mad jax (17. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Die Idee war meine, Video  hat ein Freund gemacht. 
"Ist doch genau richtig #6, die Rolle muss unter der Rute im stabilen Kippzustand hängen!" Ja so ist es -das Umkippen geht wirklich auf die Nerven! :r


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Was fischt ihr eigentlich für Schrott wenn die Rute durch die Rolle "umkippt"? Für was gibt es den Triggergriff?


----------



## Walstipper (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

LOL da ist der Det sofort dabei. Kannst du mittlerweile mit der Multi werfen?

@mad jax: Sieht richtig schön entspannt für das Handgelenk aus, oder irre ich mich da?

Oder ist der Christian mal wieder der einzige, der das Fazit auf den Punkt bringt?

¡buenas noches! |supergri


----------



## mad jax (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

@christian36: Abu Schrott,DAM Schrott...Rundprofil ..#h
@Walstipper: Gut gesehen #6

:a


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Hach, da kommen gleich da die Lieblingstrolls hervor ... :g :m



christian36 schrieb:


> Was fischt ihr eigentlich für Schrott wenn die Rute durch die Rolle "umkippt"? Für was gibt es den Triggergriff?


Für die, die den unbedingt für ihre zarten Händchen brauchen! 

Sozusagen eine eigentlich unnötige Zusatzkrücke oder so ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Kannst du mittlerweile mit der Multi werfen?


Kann doch jedes Baby, ist doch immer wieder groß posaunt soooviel leichter als mit der Stationärrolle! 

Wobei mit der Stationärrolle punktgenau und spannungsverzögert werfen eben die wahre Fingerfertigkeit bedeutet! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, *wozu brauche ich denn dann noch eine Multi*? Dann kann ich auch eine Stationärrolle nehmen...?!;+



Die Frage stellt sich so manch Einer.|rolleyes
Wozu, außer zum Waller- oder Hochseeangeln und schwerem Jerken, braucht man eine Multi?
In den niedrigen WG Klassen kann man hunderte Euros für eine Multi ausgeben, die leichte Köder wirft oder 20 Euro für eine Statio, die das Selbe schafft.|supergri
Der, in meinen Augen, einzige Vorteil der Multi - Stabilität - kommt erst in den wirklich schweren WG Klassen zu Tragen.

Dier kleinen Ami- und Jappispielzeuge sind sowas wie Statussymbole.
Man braucht sie nicht aber wer`s dicke hat, fährt ja auch keinen Trabi.



Walstipper schrieb:


> Kannst du mittlerweile mit der Multi werfen?



Muss man Unnötiges können wenn man Erforderliches beherrscht und erfolgreich ist?
#d

Die momentan so gehypte Multi, war der evolutionäre Vorgänger die Statio. Also nix Neues, auch wenn es z.Z. so scheint, sondern nur eine neue Einnahmequelle für die Hersteller.

Wer nicht weiß wohin mit dem Geld, immer kaufen. #6
Irgendwie kriegen wir die angeschlagene Wirtschaft schon wieder in Gang.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der, in meinen Augen, einzige Vorteil der Multi - Stabilität - kommt erst in den wirklich schweren WG Klassen zu Tragen.


Sehe ich auch so!
Bis zu den verbreitest-klassischen ca.4000er Stationärrollen (in Alu) sind diese den Multirollen sogar von der Stabilität her (meist) überlegen.

Bei den "dicken" und dem Vermeiden der Schnurumlenkung ist es aber glasklar. 
Gerade da macht(e) von der Standardhaltung her die *hängende* Multi mehrfach so richtig Sinn.
Außer wieder im Kampfstuhl mit Kampfgurt und den Rollenhalteösen oben am Gurt angehängt (= stabile Dreiecke), das ist aber eine besondere Position und ganz anders als das Freistand-drillen.


----------



## volkerm (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ich kenne Eure Multi- Erfahrung nicht.
Ich fische die Dinger schon x-Jahre im Boot.
Da kippt nix.
Das ist wieder sone Werbebotschaft, um der geneigten Kundschaft diese low-profile-Dinger zu verhökern.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Volker, es geht um das Drehen um die Ruten*längs*achse, und ganz besonders dann um schwere Zuglast. Du kannst nicht übersehen oder wegdiskutieren, dass die Rolle sich da von oben nach unten drehen will ...


----------



## volkerm (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Det,

ich bin doch auch ein pfiffiger Ing.
Klar gibt es diesen Effekt.
In der Praxis stört er mich nicht, bzw. ich nehme das gar nicht wahr.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Aha, okay! 

Wenn es gute anders-herum-Multis gäbe, würde gerade am Boot Dir das aber auch noch besser passen, nicht wahr?

Gerade beim Schleppangeln vom Boot könnte ich mir eine Innovationsmulti gut vorstellen.

Beim schweren Üferangeln auch, wenn so Zuglasten zu stemmen sind wie bei dem hierzu sehr schön passenden Avatarbild von christian36. 
Das dabei viele Stationärrollen zu fett oder zu schwach sind, ist ja ein Dauerbrenner im Forum.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Und wo ist jetzt die Revolution? Solche Versuche gab es immer schon. Hatte auch nur eines durchschlagenden Erfolg? Man erinnere sich bitte nur mal an die Nullnummer mit der Cormoranhängemulti!

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man auf diesem Video mit ach und krach sieht, dass überhaupt eine Multi am Stecken hängt. Da fuhrwerkt einer an einem Baggerloch herum. So what!?


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die momentan so gehypte Multi, war der evolutionäre Vorgänger die Statio.



Wunderschöner Satz, besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen!!!


----------



## Walstipper (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich kenne Eure Multi- Erfahrung nicht.



Manche hier und damals im Rutenbauforum kennen sie allerdings, war auch unüberhörbar immer wieder rauszulesen |supergri
Das beste dabei, zuerst was über irgendwelche Kippszenarien dummsabbeln, und später dann fragen wozu denn diese Räder an dieser Multirolle genau sind. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss man Unnötiges können wenn man Erforderliches beherrscht und erfolgreich ist?
> #d



Du kannst fischen was du willst, man sollte nur keinen Mist verzapfen, wenn man keinen Schimmer von Tuten und Blasen hat. 
Gemeint ist entsprechndes Gerät 2mal in den Händen gehalten, und dann pauschal über jene Gerätekategorie sabbeln.

Genau gesehen eine Diskussion über Griffergonomie, ohne überhaupt Angelerfahrung damit zu haben, ganz großes Tennis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Selten so ^ einen Schrott gelesen! #d

Tip: Manchmal hilft es vlt., den dummen Affen von der Schulter zu nehmen, Mister Schulteraffenträger
 , besonders wenn er die Klüsen zuhält! 

Und deine persönlichen Anzüglichkeiten kannst Du Dir besser in den Allerwertesten schieben, die Zeiten sind hier vorbei! :g


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

@Walstipper

Da du nicht mehr antworten kannst, spare ich mir, der Fairness halber, eine Anwort.

Evtl. später mal.
#h

Ansonsten stehe ich natürlich 100% zu meiner Aussage.#6


----------



## mad jax (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Huuh.....der Verlauf war so nicht geplant...aber, okay... zuruck zum Thema.

Komisch ...|kopfkrat..das keinem die Rute aufgefallen ist. 
Es ist eine normale telescop.Zander Rute. Keine spezial Beringung,Griff usw.

:a


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



mad jax schrieb:


> Huuh.....der Verlauf war so nicht geplant...aber, okay... zuruck zum Thema.
> 
> *Komisch ...|kopfkrat..das keinem die Rute aufgefallen ist*.
> Es ist eine normale telescop.Zander Rute.* Keine spezial Beringung,Griff usw.*
> ...


 


War ja auch im Film deutlich zu sehen.
Muss man deshalb darauf reagieren #c?


----------



## mad jax (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Vielleicht wuerde so eine Rolle auch Geld sparen. -Einfach auf eine "normale" Rute montieren und fischen gehen!#6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Wenn ich mit der Rolle "unten" fischen will, kauf ich mir eine Stationärrolle. Wenn ich eine Multi habe, dann will ich die "oben" haben damit ich die Schiebebremse (wenn vorhanden) bedienen kann und die Spule sehe ob sich da eine Perücke gebildet hat. Multirolle "unten" fischen hat was von einer 250er Maico Vollcross mit Stützrädern zu fahren.
Aber um auf das Thema mit dem "Umkippen der Rolle" zurückzukommen: Welche Kombis fischt ihr das das wirklich ein Problem ist? Ich werfe lieber mit Stationärrollen und hab nur eine Baitcastkombi und selbst mit meiner Revo STX (welche im Vergleich zu Pixys, Steez, .. kein Highend ist) hab ich da kein Problem. Nichtmal meine 45er Penn GLS oder 30er Tyrnos sind "gekippt" wenn ich die Montagen ohne Fisch eingeholt habe.


----------



## mad jax (19. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Glaub mir, es gibt wirklich viele Angler die nach dem ersten Versuch aufgegeban haben weil das fur die einfach nicht naturlich ist (Gewicht/Rolle oben). Vor allem beim Jerken oder wo das Gaeret etwas staerker ist , grosse Wobbler, Spiner Blinker usw. mehr als 10-15 gr. und mit einer Rundprofil Multirolle (zB.Shimano Calcutta Abu c4, Abu record).
Bei der STX und vielen anderen low p.Modellen ist das Getriebe nach unten versetzt,(bei Tyrnos auch ) um die Stabilitaet zu verbessern.d h. die Hersteller haben sich daruber Gedanken gemacht. Fruher wurden "Pistolengriffe" produziert.

Habe auch nichts gegen low p.Rollen -ist auch viel leichter damit zu angeln als mit den "Klasischen..runden".    

So, wir haben das Video gemacht kurz danach einen deutschen Hersteller kontaktiert...dann die Vor und Nachteile aufgezaehlt. Nur ein einziger Grund oder als Vorteil obenstehender Rolle kam -die visuelle Kontrolle beim werfen -so wie du es auch geschrieben hast.
Jo....als ich dann fragte wie ist die "visuelle...." bei Nachtangeln z B. auf Zander...kam nix mehr.
Ich habe die Frage gestellt da ich genau wusste(aus Erfahrung) auf was zu achten ist -namlich auf das Gerausch, Rotation der Spulle.Man kann auch eine Lampe einschalten ..jedes mall wenn man auswirft...:q

Mein Vorschlag, damalls wie heute, war einfach eine Umfrage durchführen wie so ein Gerat bei den Anglern ankommen wuerde!

Und..fast vergessen, meine Multis :Abu 6501 c3(Jerk), Abu 521 xlt plus lh, und die im Video ist eine DAM QPS 1000lh.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Irgendwie erkenne ich die genannten "Vorteile" nicht.

Visuelle Kontrolle ist eher zweitrangig, dafür hat man ja nen Daumen. Aber genau den kann man bei der von dir gezeigten Variante eben nicht nutzen. 
Zudem sieht die Handhaltung alles andere als angenehm aus.



> Habe auch nichts gegen low p.Rollen -ist auch viel leichter damit zu angeln als mit den "Klasischen..runden".


Wage ich mal stark anzuzweifeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



mad jax schrieb:


> *Glaub mir, es gibt wirklich viele Angler die nach dem ersten Versuch aufgegeban haben weil das fur die einfach nicht naturlich ist* (Gewicht/Rolle oben). Vor allem beim Jerken oder wo das Gaeret etwas staerker ist , grosse Wobbler, Spiner Blinker usw. mehr als 10-15 gr. und mit einer Rundprofil Multirolle (zB.Shimano Calcutta Abu c4, Abu record).
> Bei der STX und vielen anderen low p.Modellen ist das Getriebe nach unten versetzt,(bei Tyrnos auch ) um die Stabilitaet zu verbessern.d h. die Hersteller haben sich daruber Gedanken gemacht. Fruher wurden "Pistolengriffe" produziert.
> 
> Habe auch nichts gegen low p.Rollen -ist auch viel leichter damit zu angeln als mit den "Klasischen..runden".
> ...


 


Glaube ich dir gerne.:m
Aber muß man die unbedingt zu etwas Anderem bekehren?
Ich habe jedenfalls seit über 30 Jahren auch mit anderen als 
den benannten Multis umzugehen kein Problem.


----------



## mad jax (19. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Visuelle Kontrolle ist eher zweitrangig, dafür hat man ja nen *Daumen.* Aber genau den kann man bei der von dir gezeigten Variante eben nicht nutzen.
> Zudem sieht die Handhaltung alles andere als angenehm aus.
> 
> .



Zeigefinger vielleicht?? Oder hast du mehr Gefuhl im  Daumen?
...
@j.Breithardt nein...#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ich angele seit mehr als 20 Jahren mit Multis jeglicher Art. Den Zeigefinger habe ich zur Wurfkontrolle, auch im Dunkeln, noch nie gebraucht. Dazu  nehme ich den Daumen und mein Gehör.

Das vermeintliche Abkippen der Rolle hat auch noch nie gestört, bzw, es ist absolut zu vernachlässigen. Lediglich beim ersten Aufspulen achte ich auf eine strikt gerade Haltung.

Vom ergonomischen her finde ich die Multi oben auch zig mal besser zu Fischen als eine Rolle, die unter der Rute hängt. Der Griff zu Rolle und zum Trigger entspricht doch eher der natürlichen Haltung der Hand, als der Klammergriff nach unten.


----------



## Nolfravel (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich angele seit mehr als 20 Jahren mit Multis jeglicher Art. Den Zeigefinger habe ich zur Wurfkontrolle, auch im Dunkeln, noch nie gebraucht. Dazu nehme ich den Daumen und mein Gehör.
> 
> Das vermeintliche Abkippen der Rolle hat auch noch nie gestört, bzw, es ist absolut zu vernachlässigen. Lediglich beim ersten Aufspulen achte ich auf eine strikt gerade Haltung.
> 
> Vom ergonomischen her finde ich die Multi oben auch zig mal besser zu Fischen als eine Rolle, die unter der Rute hängt. Der Griff zu Rolle und zum Trigger entspricht doch eher der natürlichen Haltung der Hand, als der Klammergriff nach unten.


 


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ich glaube, manche verwechseln da was ...
zwischen *Stand-der-Technik-jetzt* und damit geht es ja auch,
und wie kann man es *noch besser* machen,
klafft beim interessiert-neugierigen Blickwinkel ein großer Spalt. 
Den muss man sich schon deutlich machen ...

Hier ein Thread, der ganz gut passt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187445

Gerade die Bilder im ersten Beitrag, das Blanancieren der ganze Rute nur an einem Punkt dem kleinen Finger, 
http://h2.abload.de/img/2010-03-3106.40.08i9sv.jpg
dem simpel stabilen *Schwerpunkt*, das ist es was klasse ist! #6
Macht das mal mit euren existierenden Multi-Combos ...

Und unter sehr großer Last ist das dann auch noch wieder wichtig, weil die Rute sich selber in der unveränderten Lage stabilisiert. 
Es ist erheblich angenehmer, als wenn sie mit hoher Kraft die Rolle und ganze Rute nach unten drehen will und man mit immer mehr Kraft dagegen halten muss. 
Das Ansinnen des Spiral-Wraps mit den Ringen von oben nach unten bei Multi-Ruten ist ja auch ein existierender Lösungsversuch.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, manche verwechseln da was ...
> zwischen *Stand-der-Technik-jetzt* und damit geht es ja auch,
> und wie kann man es *noch besser* machen,
> klafft beim interessiert-neugierigen Blickwinkel ein großer Spalt.
> ...


Der passt nichtmal gar nicht. Wer hält beim Einsatz einer "Wurfmulti" die Rute am Vorgriff?



> Gerade die Bilder im ersten Beitrag, das Blanancieren der ganze Rute nur an einem Punkt dem kleinen Finger,
> http://h2.abload.de/img/2010-03-3106.40.08i9sv.jpg
> dem simpel stabilen *Schwerpunkt*, das ist es was klasse ist! #6
> Macht das mal mit euren existierenden Multi-Combos ...


Und was genau soll sich dann zeigen? Das ausnahmslos jede Baitcastkombi kopflastig ist, weil die Rolle _in Richtung zur Spitze_ liegt? Wie will man das ausbalancieren? Mit 800g Kontergewichten im Griffteil? Ich halte meine Baitcaster (wenn ich sie denn mal verwende) so: http://h3.abload.de/img/dsc02131zc1f.jpg
Ja: Die ist dann auch kopflastig und die Balance stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Und trotzdem kann man so problemlos mehrere Stunden am Tag werfen ohne Probleme zu haben.




> Und unter sehr großer Last ist das dann auch noch wieder wichtig, weil die Rute sich selber in der unveränderten Lage stabilisiert.
> Es ist erheblich angenehmer, als wenn sie mit hoher Kraft die Rolle und ganze Rute nach unten drehen will und man mit immer mehr Kraft dagegen halten muss.
> Das Ansinnen des Spiral-Wraps mit den Ringen von oben nach unten bei Multi-Ruten ist ja auch ein existierender Lösungsversuch.


Ich frage nochmal: Was für einen Schrott fischt ihr? Ich hatte weder mit meiner leichten Baitcaster, noch mit meinen Tyrnos jemals Probleme das sich die Rute gedreht hätte wenn ich einen Fisch damit drille.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das einige die hie posten nie ernsthaft Multis gefischt haben.

Das immer wieder erwähnte "kippen" ist z.Bsp. etwas, was mir nie wirklich aufgefallen ist. Ebenso die angebliche Unbalancierteheit. Habe absolut ausbalancierte Statio Ruten, aber ich kann nicht behaupten das die angenehmer oder schonender zu fischen sind als die Multikombos.

Aber jeder wie er mag, für mich gehört ne Multi genau dahin wo sie ist, nach oben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Und unter sehr großer Last ist das dann auch noch wieder wichtig, weil die Rute sich selber in der unveränderten Lage stabilisiert.


Setzt nur voraus dass die Last gegen 0 geht, wen ich deiner Annahme folge ergibt sich jedoch ein Problem: wie soll sich etwas stabilisieren wenn permanennt was daran zerrt, mit sich ständig verändrernder Richtung und Intensität?


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Es ist erheblich angenehmer, als wenn sie mit hoher Kraft die Rolle und ganze Rute nach unten drehen will und man mit immer mehr Kraft dagegen halten muss.


Wie soll dass bitte gehen, das mußt Du mir bitte näher erläutern, ich verstehe das nicht, besonders der Passus mit der Drehung leuchtet mir absolut nicht ein.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Das Ansinnen des Spiral-Wraps mit den Ringen von oben nach unten bei Multi-Ruten ist ja auch ein existierender Lösungsversuch.


Wird aber so gut wie gar nicht mehr verwendet. Zumindest nicht bei Kaufruten. 

Der Hintergrund des Spiral Wrap ist aber nicht nur die Belastung gewesen, nicht alles vorenthalten, sonst sind wir auf Blidnivea  

Die Beringung macht nur bei sehr hohen Belastungen Sinn, weil erst da die Schnur mit dem Blank Kontakt aufnimmt. Ansonsten bei normalen Fischen und dem dazu passendem Gerät - nicht mit 10 g Forellenflitsche auf Hecht - passiert herzlich wenig. Selbst mit einer 30g BC Rute kann man Hechte jensets der 1m Marke sicher landen, ohne großartig hohe Anstrengungen oder Verletzungen der Pulsadern


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das einige die hie posten nie ernsthaft Multis gefischt haben.
> 
> Das immer wieder erwähnte "kippen" ist z.Bsp. etwas, was mir nie wirklich aufgefallen ist. Ebenso die angebliche Unbalancierteheit. Habe absolut ausbalancierte Statio Ruten, aber ich kann nicht behaupten das die angenehmer oder schonender zu fischen sind als die Multikombos.
> 
> Aber jeder wie er mag, für mich gehört ne Multi genau dahin wo sie ist, nach oben.


 
Genau, so sehe ich das auch und es deckt sich mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen zu 100% #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, manche verwechseln da was ...
> zwischen *Stand-der-Technik-jetzt* und damit geht es ja auch,
> und wie kann man es *noch besser* machen,
> klafft beim interessiert-neugierigen Blickwinkel ein großer Spalt.
> ...



Siehe Vilfredo Pareto, die letzten 20% sind kein Zuckerschlecken, wird jeder bestätigen der Optimierung betreibt. 
Oftmals auch reinste Utopie weil nicht möglich da Limitierungen vorherschen auf die man keinen direkten Einfluss nehmen kann. Oftmals ist es der Stand der Technoligie, aber es gibt auch limitationale Faktoren welche nicht aus einem Mangel der Technologie entspringen. 
Eine Optimierung ist auch nicht immer sinnvoll, siehe Produktlebenszyklus und zu erzielende Marktprreise sind auch nicht beliebig in die Höhe ansetzbar, zumindest nicht wenn man sich die Zielgruppe genau betrachtet und analysiert.

Was ist wen *Dein* Blickwinkel und Lösungsansätze nicht zwingend die richtigen bzw. die einzig möglichen sind. Was ist wen Deine gemachten Erfahrungen (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) die richtigen sind, was ist wenn Du zu einem Zeitpunkt einfach die falschen Schlüsse gezogen hast?

Alles eine Frage der Definition, jeder wird seine Vorlieben haben, jeder hat seine Erfahrungswerte aber es muß nicht alles richtig sein und auch nicht alles falsch. 

*Seine eigene Meinung und Erfahrung* über die anderer zu stellen ist sehr vermessen, wenn es nicht gerade absoluter Murks ist dem man entgegnet, etwas Dehmut, Aufgeschlossenheit gegenüber anderen Meinungen und Erfahrungen stünde den meisten (mir ebenfalls) nicht schlecht.


----------



## gerino (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Ich fische nur noch BC  (auch und vorallem im Leichtem Bereich ) und ich muss auch eigendlich bei keiner meiner Combos irgendeine Art von Kraft Anwenden muss damit sie nicht kippt . Auch wen ich inzwichen doch sehr Hochwertige Combos fische so hatte ich das Problem auch nich als ich angefangen habe un mit etwas Billigeren Modellen hatte .


----------



## mad jax (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

@FisherMan66 : Wahrscheinlich hat du mich nicht verstanden weil nur im Video mit dem Zeigefinger kontroliert wird. Bei heutigen Multis geht das auch nicht.
_"Vom ergonomischen her finde ich die Multi oben auch zig mal besser zu Fischen als eine Rolle, die unter der Rute hängt."

*Wo hast du das ausprobiert??.*.#6
_ 
@Andal : Aufgepasst "M...-Revolution*  ??*  "

@christian36 : Meine Rolle wurde unmgebaut, weil da die Schnurfuhrung fehlt musste ich die Rute dementsprechend halten... ist halt ein Prototyp.  Sonst wurde ich die Rute am Vordergriff halten. 

Leute es geht um den Umstieg von Statio auf Multi,und der ist wirklich nicht leicht ! Ich zumindest kenne nicht einen Angler dem dass auf Anhieb gelungen ist.

Hier eine interessante Frage; kann jemand erklaren warum eine Multi oben auf der Rute stehen *muss*??|kopfkrat


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich so manch Einer.|rolleyes
> Wozu, außer zum Waller- oder Hochseeangeln und schwerem Jerken, braucht man eine Multi?
> In den niedrigen WG Klassen kann man hunderte Euros für eine Multi ausgeben, die leichte Köder wirft oder 20 Euro für eine Statio, die das Selbe schafft.|supergri
> Der, in meinen Augen, einzige Vorteil der Multi - Stabilität - kommt erst in den wirklich schweren WG Klassen zu Tragen.
> ...




Ich kann mich dir da voll und ganz anschließen, und trotzdem fische ich mit meinen Multis, weil es mir Spaß macht|kopfkrat, wie gesagt wo du Recht hast hast du Recht.

Für´s einfachere Verständnis:

Ich habe eine Freundin, und wir beide sind über den Zenit des Kinder bekommens heraus, und trotzdem Räckern wir uns ab und zu noch ab, warum wohl?:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



mad jax schrieb:


> ......@FisherMan66 : Wahrscheinlich hat du mich nicht verstanden weil nur im Video mit dem Zeigefinger kontroliert wird. Bei heutigen Multis geht das auch nicht.
> _"Vom ergonomischen her finde ich die Multi oben auch zig mal besser zu Fischen als eine Rolle, die unter der Rute hängt."
> 
> *Wo hast du das ausprobiert??.*.#6 ........
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe mir das Video noch nicht einmal angschaut. Brauchte ich auch nicht, denn für meinen Post reichte mir das vorher gelesene.

Wo ich das ausprobiert habe? Jedesmal, wenn ich von einer Multikombi zu einer Stationärrollen-Kombi greife. 

Wenn Dir der Umstieg schwer fällt, dann mußt Du halt üben.

Warum die Multi nach oben zeigen muß? Keine Ahnung, ist eben so, bzw. weil es scheixxe aussieht, wenn sie anders herum montiert ist.
Gegenfrage: Warum muß die Stationärrolle nach unten zeigen? Mir als Multirollenangler käme die Montage nach oben mehr als entgegen.


----------



## Stauvie (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Die Stationärrolle muss doch auch garnicht nach unten hängen


----------



## mad jax (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe mir das Video noch nicht einmal angschaut. Brauchte ich auch nicht, ..


Das ist eine gute Info fur den weiteren Verlaf der Diskussion #6
Geht auch.


----------



## Gemini (20. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Merkwürdige Diskussion...

Mad jax, du kannst doch offensichtlich mit BCs umgehen, darum weisst du doch auch dass der kurze Übergang von Rollenfuss zu Rolle der optimalen Ergonomie geschuldet ist.

Sauber gegriffen und mit Triggergriff liegt eine Multi perfekt in der Hand, ohnen zu kippen oder schaukeln.

Du kommst auch andersrum klar, mit Tele, ohne Trigger, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Es gibt auch Leute die mit ihrem Moped stundenlang auf dem Hinterrad fahren können, toll, aber immer noch relatives zweckentfremdenden des Hardware-Konzepts, oder?

Edit: Genauso sinnig wäre es, eine Spincast-Rolle (http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=244)andersrum zu fischen und als revolutionär zu verkaufen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Gemini schrieb:


> Sauber gegriffen und mit Triggergriff liegt eine Multi perfekt in der Hand, ohnen zu kippen oder schaukeln.


So ein Blödsinn  - auch immer wieder behauptet und gebetet stimmt das einfach nicht! :g
Perfekt ist was anderes, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal jedem klar ...

Bei einigen der am stärksten daneben liegenden Äußerungen und dem reichlichen Kundtun von Nichtverstehen (ich spare mir die Einzelwertung) kann ich einfach nur annehmen, dass nur mit Mini-Baitcastern u.ä. gefischt wird, also juveniles Modespielzeug ala Barbie-Puppen-Angeln, etc. etc..
Da liegt es nahe, festzustellen, dass wenig Erfahrung mit wirklichen Multirollen, und noch weniger Analyse- und Denkprozeß eingesetzt wurde, wie es denn wirklich funktioniert und funktionieren kann.
Wem das eigentlich sowieso alles egal ist, der sollte mit seiner Meinung (die darf jemand zweifellos haben) nicht Diskussionsprozesse um Innovation und Verbesserung stören, (Meinungen haben nun mal ganz klar bei physikalisch basierten Denkprozessen einfach *nichts* zu suchen!) - das ist einfach nur Spam, was leider so einen Thread schnell wieder abwürgt. Schade, da lohnt es auch nichts mehr zu klären und erklären  ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

;-)

Ich habe es ohne grosse Schwierigkeiten geschafft mit einer Penn 49 Super Mariner 500 Gramm Pilker zu werfen.
Zwar nicht sehr weit, jedoch relativ zielgenau.
Also,wo ist das Problem für den geübten Werfer ?
Und wie bekomme ich den Daumen auf die Rolle, wenn diese unten hängt ?
Oder soll man sich auf die Bremse der Rolle verlassen und so auf einige Meter verzichten ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn  - auch immer wieder behauptet und gebetet stimmt das einfach nicht! :g
> Perfekt ist was anderes, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal jedem klar ...
> 
> Bei einigen der am stärksten daneben liegenden Äußerungen und dem reichlichen Kundtun von Nichtverstehen (ich spare mir die Einzelwertung) kann ich einfach nur annehmen, dass nur mit Mini-Baitcastern u.ä. gefischt wird, also juveniles Modespielzeug ala Barbie-Puppen-Angeln, etc. etc..
> ...


Das einizige was ich dem entnehmen kann ist dass Du dich nie mit der Thematik beschäftigt hast und nur Deine Theorien wiedergibst. Hier beginnt das Problem, es sind Theorien, empirische Untersuchungen und Beweise hast Du noch keine geliefert. Alleine die SpielzeugBarbie Aussage disqualifiziert dich absolut.

Mein Problem ist dass Du mit deinen Theorien und Halbwissen welches nicht mal auf der Realität basieren extrem viel Schaden anrichten kannst. 

Fisch weiterhin Deine Arcs mit 200 g Fett drin, ist ja auch ok, kannst weiterhin sagen dass die besser laufen als Stellas/Branzinos usw., ist auch ok. Das es alles heiße Luft ist wissen hier mittlerweile die meisten.


----------



## Tisie (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Tja,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schade, da lohnt es auch nichts mehr zu klären und erklären  ...



so sieht es aus ... Papst Angel Det hat gesprochen - Widerspruch zwecklos - Amen |znaika:

Die Erde ist eben immernoch eine Scheibe und kleine Multirollen/Baitcaster bleiben nunmal nicht ernstzunehmendes Barbie-Spielzeug. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle (der aufmerksame Leser erkennt das Wortspiel ), daß inwzischen selbst die Hardcore Norwegen Fraktion (Rainer Korn & Co.) mit kleinen Baitcastern und leichten Jerkruten auf 10kg+ Köhler und Heilbutt fischt und mächtig viel Spaß dabei hat.

Aber lustig war's allemal, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen, Det, danke dafür #6

Weitermachen!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Schön wenn es Dir wenigstens gefällt und unterhält!



Tisie schrieb:


> daß inwzischen selbst die Hardcore Norwegen Fraktion (Rainer Korn & Co.) mit kleinen Baitcastern und leichten Jerkruten auf 10kg+ Köhler und Heilbutt fischt und mächtig viel Spaß dabei hat.


Genau bei der Frage ist bei tieferer Betrachtung der Materie für den geneigten Leser und Mitverfolger auch wieder festzustellen, dass nach *neuen* Multirollen und Verbesserung intensiv gesucht und gefragt wird, alleine in dem Anforderungsprofil gibt es sie aber leider nicht.

Nochmal versucht es klar zu machen: :m
Es geht nicht darum, dass es auch geht, wie es geht,
sondern wo man mit Verbesserungen ansetzen kann.
Wenn dass Thread-Thema durch Streichung eines 'R' etwas weniger reisserisch als Multi-Evolution betitelt gesehen wird, passt es schon gut.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön wenn es Dir wenigstens gefällt und unterhält!



Wen Du es so auffasst, dann ist das deine Meinung, nur mit der stehst Du ziemlich alleine dar.

Das schlimme an derlei Aussagen ist immer das ich einfach befürchte dass sich jemand irgendwann mal richtig die Finger bei einer der Sachen die Du hier und anderswo propagierst verbrennt.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Bevor hier irgendetwas als Blödsinn abgecancelt wird, sollte man sich vielleicht mal darauf einigen, über welche Größen von Multirollen wir hier diskutieren wollen.
Vom TE wurden Größen genannt, die zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt werden können. Die Rede von BigGame-Rollen war hier nicht.
Bei Spinnrollen bis zur 7000-er ABU-Größe ist der Griff zu Rolle und Trigger ergonomisch ideal. Wenn es der ein oder andere vielleicht auch nicht einsehen mag, können die Hände von vielen, vielen anderen nicht irren.

Der ein oder andere hier mag die Beiträge von mehrern, die allerdings nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind, für "unter seinem Niveau" erachten. Mag ja sein, aber die feine, englische Art ist das nicht gerade.

Vielleicht wäre ja eine wissenschaftliche Dissertation vor entsprechendem Fachpublikum angebrachter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Bevor hier irgendetwas als Blödsinn abgecancelt wird, sollte man sich vielleicht mal darauf einigen, über welche Größen von Multirollen wir hier diskutieren wollen.


Das ist sicher richtig, habe ich und Andi oben auch unterschieden und versucht klar zu machen ... bei einigen ist es wichtiger als bei anderen.



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Vom TE wurden Größen genannt, die zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt werden können. Die Rede von BigGame-Rollen war hier nicht.


Das ist deine Interpretation und hier nicht zwangsläufig Allgemeingut.

Ich sehe z.B. alle Größen und differenziere ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich sehe z.B. alle Größen und differenziere ...


Hast Du nicht, Du hast das Spiral-Wrap eingeworfen. Die Beringung wird nur bei Wurfruten eingesetzt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Rolle muss unter der Rute im stabilen Kippzustand hängen!
> Bleibt trotzdem eine Multirolle mit den Vorteilen des direkten Antriebes und Spulenwurfbremse usw.
> ...


Es ist ja nicht so dass es keine Versuche in die Richtung gab/gibt, hängende Multis gibt es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei den "dicken" und dem Vermeiden der Schnurumlenkung ist es aber glasklar.
> Gerade da macht(e) von der Standardhaltung her die *hängende* Multi mehrfach so richtig Sinn.
> Außer wieder im Kampfstuhl mit Kampfgurt und den Rollenhalteösen oben am Gurt angehängt (= stabile Dreiecke), das ist aber eine besondere Position und ganz anders als das Freistand-drillen.


z.B. :m
Du liest leider nicht genau!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Es sind wohl wieder mal Verwarnungen angesagt, wenn das mit den persönlichen Anmachen so weitergeht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

@all
Dagegen sein und den aktuellen Stand über alle Maßen schönreden bringt doch nichts!

Es wäre doch vielmehr wie bei fast allen Gerätefragen wünschenswert,
dass es gescheit gebautes Material und Auswahl gibt, und das am Wasser ausprobiert werden kann!
(z.B. die Rollenhaltung in dem Video oben ist auch noch suboptimal)
Erst wenn man am Wasser so ein Gerät richtig "in der Mangel" hat, weiss man wirklich was.
Ohne Verbessungsanspruch keine Innovation und Neues ...

Dazu muss es aber erstmal gebaut und verfügbar sein ... 
Da hier seit einiger Zeit etliche Hersteller mitlesen und ihre Produkte auch modifizieren, bestehen direkt Chancen! #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> z.B. :m
> Du liest leider nicht genau!


Doch, gelesen habe ich es, dagegen habe ich ja auch nichts gesagt. 

Es gibt ja hängende Multis, beim schleppen oder in Norwegen werden die evtl auch Sinn machen, aber um die ging es hier nicht.


----------



## mad jax (25. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all
> Dagegen sein und den aktuellen Stand über alle Maßen schönreden bringt doch nichts!
> 
> Es wäre doch vielmehr wie bei fast allen Gerätefragen wünschenswert,
> ...



Zur Zeit kann man sich nur das Video anschauen...oder auch nicht,.....
Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Thema:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Sieht ja nach sehr "entspannter" Handhaltung und "perfekter" Schnurkontrolle aus .... |kopfkrat
Kramfhafte Haltung der Rolle, Zeigefinger zur Wurfkontrolle in der Schnurlaufbahn, "gestreckter" Zeigefinger zum Rutenkontakt unmöglich .... ich erkenn die ganzen Vorteile einfach nicht.


Schön find ich auch das hier den Multirollenangler das Urteilsvermögen abgesprochen wird, wir sind ja scheinbar alle zu dumm um zu merken das es anders besser geht. 
Ebenso scheint der Rest der Welt es auch nicht zu begreifen (wenn man sich mal den US Angelmarkt betrachtet - der um einiges größer ist - sieht man auch das scheinbar keine Änderung nötig ist, sonst hätte sich dort auch schon lange was getan).



> Dagegen sein und den aktuellen Stand über alle Maßen schönreden bringt doch nichts!


Den aktuellen Stand zwanghaft als "schlecht und verbesserungsbedürftig" schlecht zu reden aber auch nicht.


----------



## mad jax (25. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*

Multirollenangler bin ich auch, besitze jetzt 4 stuck alle verschieden gross, eine davon RH von Abu.

Die Amis sind schon komische Angler...Beispiel : manche fuhren den Koeder mit der linken Hand  aber beim werfen wird auf rechts gewechselt ...hmmm.. Logik vielleicht?? :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



mad jax schrieb:


> ...
> Die Amis sind schon komische Angler...Beispiel : manche fuhren den Koeder mit der linken Hand  aber beim werfen wird auf rechts gewechselt ...hmmm.. Logik vielleicht?? :q


Nein, das sind Linkshänder, sie werfen zwar mit der rechten Hand, wechseln dann aber auf die linke Hand. Das ist nicht unüblich. 

USA hat den wohl höchsten %alen Anteil bei der Bevölkerung was Linkshänder angeht.


----------



## mad jax (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nein, das sind Linkshänder, sie werfen zwar mit der rechten Hand, wechseln dann aber auf die linke Hand. Das ist nicht unüblich. ...........



Links oder Rechthander das erklart uns nix. Vielmehr ist es, dass man sich etwas "falsch" oder umstandlich angewoehnt,..

*Hier:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzIMG5WPVkA

......*und hier hat er es kapiert :vik: :* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa7gPetAO4I&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Ab 0:45  beachte wie die Rute gehalten wird.Ich denke Umsteiger von Multi auf Statio...#6


----------



## Dietmar B. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Multi-Revolution??*



			
				mad jax schrieb:
			
		

> ...So, wir haben das Video gemacht kurz danach einen  deutschen Hersteller kontaktiert...dann die Vor und Nachteile  aufgezaehlt. Nur ein einziger Grund oder als Vorteil obenstehender Rolle  kam -die visuelle Kontrolle beim werfen -so wie du es auch geschrieben  hast.



Hi,

da habt ihr aber nicht sehr lange  nachgedacht. Wenn ich eine Multi unter die Rute hänge, die Multi unter  der Hand liegen soll, dann muß ich die Rolle von der Rute wegrücken.  Also bekommt die Multi einen Rollenfuß, der für Abstand von der Rute  sorgt. In diesem Moment ist das Projekt gestorben und man kann es  beruhigt begraben.

In den letzten Jahrzehnten haben die  Hersteller alle möglichen "Innovationen" auf den Markt gebracht, um das  Wurfverhalten einer Multi zu verbessern und zu automatisieren. Dabei  ging es nicht darum, die Wurfweiten zu verbessern, sondern das der  Anfänger möglichst schnell ein Erfolgserlebnis hat. Wäre man bösartig,  könnte man behaupten, die Multi sollte auch für jeden Deppen beherschbar  sein. So wollte man mehr Käufer erreichen und die Umsätze steigern. Das  ist aber nicht "richtiges Werfen" mit der Multi. Wer die  Bewegungsabläufe beherscht, wer seine Multi und das Flugverhalten seiner  Köder bei Gegenwind und Rückenwind kennt, der minnimiert die Einflüsse  von Spulenachsenbremse, Fliehkraft- und Wirbelstrombremse. Das  wichtigste Kontrollinstrument ist und bleibt der Daumen. Bei einer  hängenden Multi komme ich aber nicht mit dem Daumen an die Spule bzw.  erst nach einem Umgreifen, sprich viel zu spät.

An diesen  Tatsachen scheitern alle, die eine Multi mal probiert haben und dann  schnell die Lust verloren haben. Zuerst scheitern sie am Wurfablauf. Der  eine kommt nach einem Tag halbwegs mit ihr klar, der andere braucht  Wochen um erstmals ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben. In dieser Zeit sind die  Wurfweiten aber in der Regel recht unbefriedigend, die Zielgenauigkeit  lässt zu wünschen übrig, denn entweder verbringt mal viel Zeit mit dem  Entwirren von Schnurnestern oder hat die verschiedenen Bremsen sehr hoch  dosiert. Wenn die Wurfabläufe halbwegs stimmen, kommt die nächste  Baustelle. Jetzt müssen die Wurf-Bremseinstellungen minimiert werden und  der Daumen muß diese Funktion übernehmen. Multiwerfen ist nichts für  Ungeduldige und ja, man muß auch multitaskingfähig sein. Man muß den  Wind und das mögliche Flugverhalten des Köders einschätzen können, man  muß die Flugbahn verfolgen, den Aufschlag des Köders mitbekommen,  gleichzeitig muß man mit dem Daumen, der sich nur wenige Millimeter über  der Schnurwicklung befindet, fühlen, ob sich einzelne Schnurwicklungen  von der Spule abheben, sich also eine Perrücke gerade anfängt zu bilden,  man muß auf das Geräusch der Spule und Schnur achten, denn auch das  kann ein Indiz für eine überdrehende Spule sein und man muß immer  bremsbereit sein, denn ein Wurf kann auch mal daneben gehen oder zu lang  geraten. Beim Wurf ist also die volle Konzentration gefragt. Ja, eine  Multi kann auch einen erfolgreichen Hochleistungssportler oder einen  Nobelpreisträger wie den letzten Idioten aussehen lassen. Mit der  Multirolle richtig zu werfen muß man lernen und lange üben, bis sich  viele Abläufe automatisiert haben und unbewusst ablaufen. Daran lässt  sich leider nichts ändern, auch nicht durch eine hängende Multi.

Eine  Low Profile Multi möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Denn die niedrigere  Bauform sorgt für eine deutlich entspanntere Daumenhaltung. Nicht nur  beim Kontrollieren während des Wurfes, sondern auch beim Halten des  Köders bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf. Der Daumen übt Druck auf die  gesamte Spule aus. Reicht das nicht, kann ich auch noch einen  Gummischlauch über den Daumen ziehen um die Reibung zu erhöhen (z.B.  beim Surf Casting). Das ist der wichtigste Punkt. Bei einer hängenden  Multi läßt sich nur die Schnur zwischen Finger und Griff klemmen. Das  funktioniert nur bei leichten Ködern. Man müßte also auf eine  Hebelmechanik zurück greifen, die irgendwie die Spule blockiert. Alle  Kombinationen aus Hebel und Freilauf waren in der Vergangenheit egal ob  bei Multi, Stationärrolle oder Automatikrolle nicht wirklich  erfolgreich.

Übrigens hat auch die Stationärrolle ein großes  Kippmoment. Beim Wurf versucht auch sie sich wegzudrehen. Deshalb auch  die nicht enden wollende Diskussion um den Overlap beim Rutenbau. Dieses  Kippmoment sorgt nämlich für ungenaue Würfe. Da hat dann die Multi beim  Wurf die Vorteile auf ihrer Seite.

Petri, Dietmar


p.s.:  Wenn ich mir so die Postings anschaue, wird mir bewusst, warum ich um  dieses Forum seit Jahren in der Regel einen großen Bogen mache.


----------

